# What brand ammo



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Of the three russian brands(WPA,TulAmmo,and Silver bear)do you like and why?All are berdan primed,polyermer coated steel,and say non-corrsive;Opinions?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The Golden Bear is steel but brass coated so no polymers, got mine at Sportsman's Guide. What caliber and what are you shooting it in?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have ZERO problems with Tula ammo in my mini 14. I;m talking thousands of rounds,but it is a Mini 14....:whistling: It eats just about anything well.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

No more Wolf?

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes i think i saw some wolf too.Trying to see what some others experiences are with the russian ammo,looking for something to shoot in my new 5.45 x 39 with out useing the corrosive sardine can cheap stuff.Its a Ar platform Frank.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

706 I might be wrong about this,but if I remember right the old ammo "true military surplus" was corrosive,but the newer stuff has modern powder.I read up on it awhile back,quite awhile back.Anyone know different..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I prefer the new Wolf poly coat ammo. The old lacquer isn't bad either.

Tula ammo is way too weak in every caliber they make.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I like silver bear, I shoot a lot of it through my ar15. It runs really well and is pretty accurate for cheap ammo. I have also heard good things about the new WOLF Military Classic ammo. I dont like Tula ammo


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw the 9mm Tulammo the other day. Not too sure about it yet.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

cantonmentmike said:


> I saw the 9mm Tulammo the other day. Not too sure about it yet.


It will barely cycle if it does.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It broke the firing pin in my Hi Point 9MM...


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Ive shot many or should I say uncounted rds of wolf since 1999, Now theres the WPA, an havent had but mabe 2 dudes outta all them an that could have been from bottom of a damp tote bag, My bad, But Ive noticed Tula ammo has primer problems, Ive never shot them only seen others at the range with them an not to excited over them. I put a flat edge up to one 7.62x39 and some 308 tula and found there primers would be set in to far for a ole boys AR firing pin to hit hard enough, He was headed to a gunsmith when I noticed the problems he was having, after that, when I see people shooting them I ask if they have had the same problems... An it seems there is, I to am looking for GOOD ammo for plinking, but it dont look good on the shooter when his firearm dont go boom,,,


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys,think i'm gonna go with some WPA military classic.I never shot Tula,heard it was some what weak.Wolf would prolly do if it was polymer coated steel, not laquer.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> 706 I might be wrong about this,but if I remember right the old ammo "true military surplus" was corrosive,but the newer stuff has modern powder.I read up on it awhile back,quite awhile back.Anyone know different..


 
Hey Drift, it's the primer that's corrosive, not the powder. Corrosive primers produce potassium cloride, a form of salt.

However regular black powder is also very corrosive but that wasn't the topic.

Rick


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

TheCarver said:


> Ive shot many or should I say uncounted rds of wolf since 1999, Now theres the WPA, an havent had but mabe 2 dudes outta all them an that could have been from bottom of a damp tote bag, My bad, But Ive noticed Tula ammo has primer problems, Ive never shot them only seen others at the range with them an not to excited over them. I put a flat edge up to one 7.62x39 and some 308 tula and found there primers would be set in to far for a ole boys AR firing pin to hit hard enough, He was headed to a gunsmith when I noticed the problems he was having, after that, when I see people shooting them I ask if they have had the same problems... An it seems there is, I to am looking for GOOD ammo for plinking, but it dont look good on the shooter when his firearm dont go boom,,,


I have noticed the Tula/Wolf primers are very inconsistent as far as seating depth in 7.63x39. I am not sure about the Wolf Military Classic, it's manufactured at a different plant.

I have shot over 1,000 rounds of Barnaul Manufactured with no problems in my Mini-30 with no issues. (Brown, Silver, Golden Bear) The primer depths were much more consistent. Wolf or Tula would have about 20% FTF rate.

As far as a defensive/hunting load, the Hornady 123 gr. SST runs excellent in the Mini. The terminal ballistics are also very impressive.


----------

